# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  музыка, фильмы, которые мы смотрим

## realy evil

мне кажется что музыка очень сильно влияет на настроение и мировоззрение. что вы слушаете?

я сейчас крайне расстроен и устал. пишу это сообщение в ушах цой следи за собой. очень актуальная песня для тех кто ждет смерти.

первый раз зашел на этот сайт и очень покайфу теперь когда у меня будут суицидные мысли я буду заходить сюда а так не буду заходить

еще фильм есть такой пункт назначения тоже актуальный вроде и вобще самоубийство это дерьмово мне кажется но иногда не видно другого выхода усталость серость и мрак берет свое. 

мне почему то всегда жалко самоубийц иногда когда читаю о них. они себя убивают и считается что они вобще прогнали по полной, а на самом деле я их очень понимаю не знаю если это нормально или ненормально убивать себя мне похуй я давно потерял грань между нормальностью и ненормальностью. что-то меня вобще понесло глаза закрываются болит голова ничего не делал целый день выпил бутылку пива и был наедине со своими мыслями больше ничего делать не мог из за крайне плохого настроения хорошо бы взять себя в руки сделать все по правильному но ничего уже не хочется в данный момент настырные мысли и образы лезут в голову не давая заснуть и терзая душу...

почитать бы книжку чтобы уйти от реальности но книги стали неинтересны вобще все стало неинтересным серым и скучным как вернуть миру былые краски? 

раньше он хоть был то черным и мрачным как черная смерть или кроваво красным иногда даже розовым а сейчас просто серость... сквозь которую проступает то свет далеких надежд то тьма за которой горит адский огонь.

я сейчас вобще отчаяный плохо понимаю что пишу и готов на все что угодно лишь бы это закончилось и даже как-то покайфу расслабленность приятное равнодушие. таблеток я никаких не принимаю просто у меня напряжение и я не могу его снять не получалось расслабиться всю неделю и вот сейчас будет сладкий сон, после которого так не хочется просыпаться и я могу целый день проваляться в кровати никуда не вставая дремать просто потому что я получаю от этого удовольствие.

только мне вставать нужно будет часов через семь, идти куда-то что-то делать как мне все это надоело... я не потерял смысл жизни просто смертельно устал вера в то что все будет хорошо становится все тоньше и тоньше и обрывается... я снова ловлю тонкую ниточку и живу дальше... с каждым разом все тяжелее и тяжелее уверовать. это подобно падению. человек считается умалишенным, неадекватным если он убивает себя. я хочу быть адекватным. если что просто продам свое тело на органы. это как самоубийство только тебе еще спасибо скажут

что вы думаете о том чтобы самоубийцам отдавать свои тела на органы?

----------


## Андрей

> мне кажется что музыка очень сильно влияет на настроение и мировоззрение. что вы слушаете?
> 
> 
> 
> мне почему то всегда жалко самоубийц иногда когда читаю о них. они себя убивают и считается что они вобще прогнали по полной, а на самом деле я их очень понимаю не знаю если это нормально или ненормально убивать себя мне похуй я давно потерял грань между нормальностью и ненормальностью. что-то меня вобще понесло глаза закрываются болит голова ничего не делал целый день выпил бутылку пива и был наедине со своими мыслями больше ничего делать не мог из за крайне плохого настроения хорошо бы взять себя в руки сделать все по правильному но ничего уже не хочется в данный момент настырные мысли и образы лезут в голову не давая заснуть и терзая душу...
> 
> 
> раньше он хоть был то черным и мрачным как черная смерть или кроваво красным иногда даже розовым а сейчас просто серость... сквозь которую проступает то свет далеких надежд то тьма за которой горит адский огонь.
> 
> ...


 
Ну сама идея продавать органы не плоха но абсалютно не реальна официально этого ни когда не будет.И обсуждать это просто бесмыслено.Можно разве что почку отдать или часть печени это разрешат.

Ну а касательно самоубийц: их очень много и все они абсолютно разные.Чей то суицид оправдан чей то нет,кто адекватен а кто то нет с каждым случаем надо разбираться отдельно.


А на счёт музыки то я слушаю очень много взависимости от настроения,легче сказать что я не слушаю это российская попса.
Люблю рок в т.ч Кино, Наутилас Металику Рамштайн.Авторскую песню
Этно,Техно ну и кое что из рэпа.Вобще круг моих интересов также широк как и моё мировозрение.

----------


## Night

-Реквием по мечте
-Клетка
-Омен
-Куда приводят мечты
-Зеленая миля
-Ангел-А.
И многие другие.

А музыку разную слушаю,даже среди попсы можно что нибудь найти )
Цой "Печаль" очень нравится.
Эпидемия "Эпилог" просто класс.

----------


## Rajtaro

Музыка....
Пикник "Истерика" очень люблю
У каждого свое, каждому открывается странный смысл той или иной песни. Хитный шифр......( во бред несу, аж самой противно :Smile: )

----------


## Lilit

Слушаю рок, преимущественно фолк-рок, готик-рок. Это Diorama, Flёur, The Brithday Massacre... Люблю русский рок, старый в основном. Просто потому, что соответсутвует моему настроению, моим мыслям. 

Кино - мистика и драмы. "Нация прозака", "Реквием по мечте", "Лиля 4-ever" - рекомендую.

Все это депрессивно укладывается в моем сознании  :Smile:  





> Вобще круг моих интересов также широк как и моё мировозрение.


 Разумеется, сам себя не похвалишь - никто не похвалит. А вы "мировозЗрение" не правильно написали, ну да ладно...

----------


## Эдельвейс

В таком состоянии (когда очень хочется заглотить пару пачек снотворного) больше всего подходит Дельфин. Особенно - "Глубина резкозти". 
А вообще слушаю Скорпионс, Чайф, Наутилус, Ночных Снайперов, Ольгу Арефьеву, ДДТ, Элвиса, Лепса, Челентано... но самая-самая любовь на всю жизнь в музыке - мало известная группа "Белая Гвардия"

----------


## УбейсяВеником

воть подредила чуть-чуть.....  я вот слушаю из зарубежного-Slipknot, Nightwish, Lacrimosa, Evanescence, CoF, Dimmu Borgir, Therion, Sopor Aeternus, Silentium, Satyrian, Theatres Des Vampyres, Lord Vampyr, Haggard, DeathStars, NIN etc. etc. etc. иногда а из фильмов-Silent Hill, но игра всё-таки в 100000 раз лучше); Pulse, 21 грамм, омен прикольно сняли.....  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: вот... игры-Doom3, WarCraft, Silent Hill, Postal 2..... вроде всё...

----------


## grey

похоже все здесь собравшиеся слушают альтернативу

----------


## Crash

Lacrimosa, Evanescence - супер! Отдельно еще хотелось бы выделить Sopor Aeternus, как наиболее суицидальных.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

Crash, к сожалению не слышала, а ссылки нет?

----------


## Crash

> Crash, к сожалению не слышала, а ссылки нет?


 http://soporaeternus.ru/

----------


## УбейсяВеником

thx) а еще между прочим, че мы читаем? вот я например лавкрафта, рея бредбери, Эдгара по. из фэнтэзи-Толкиен.))) А вы?)))

----------


## Night

Бредбери давно читал.Потом спрашивал у друзей что либо подобное,но так ничего не нашел.

Кто хочет,посмотрите "Пилу".Всего 3 части,кажись.Посмотрел две,в третьей качество плохое было.В общем неплохие фильмы,о том как человек цепляется за жизнь,при этом колеча себя и убивая других.
Вторая,на мой взгляд,помощнее.Даже хотели впихнуть некий смысл того,что человек не видит ответы на вопросы,которые находятся у него перед носом.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

да-да. смотрела. 2 части к сожалению. нигде 3 не видела. общий смысл замечательный, оч жизненный, тока показанный эээээ.... тип как -та прием называется.... гротеск чтоли.... больно заумно. а 3 часть оч хочу  посмотреть. а брэдбери гениальный писатель.

----------


## Dead

-Зловещие мертвецы 1-2
-Омен 1-3
-Тупик
-Колыбель ужасов
-Кошмары на улице Вязов 1-6
Вообще, из фильмов выбираю ужасы и кровавые триллеры 90-х годов.

Любимые группы : Burzum, Cradle of Filth и Satyricon. А так, слушаю весь Black metal и иногда Ghotic metal.

----------


## Night

"Kill me later" хороший фильм.

p.s. думаю надо перенсти тему в "другое"

----------


## AlexS

Готика с Хэлли Бэрри - неплохой и мрачный фильм...

----------


## Никинтос

Гарри Поттер

----------


## my_shadow

в последнее время слушаю пилот и 7 раса, слушать нирвану спокойно не могу - сердце разрывается. а что касается фильмов, то давно хочу посмотреть очень старый американский ужастик "ночь живых мертвецов"

----------


## [email protected]

Паланика обажаю

----------


## УбейсяВеником

кста да, готика прикольный фильм. мне оч нравится. :idea:

----------


## Twiggy Filth

Самые предпочитаемые группы : Sopor Aeternus, Cradle of Filth, Dvar, Lacrimosa, Forgive-Me-Not, Nirvana, "старый" Marilyn Manson и Smashing Pumpkins.

----------


## Axel Morph

> Самые предпочитаемые группы : Sopor Aeternus,  Dvar, ....


 Ты слышал что-нибудь о Flash&Space?

----------


## Blackwinged

> Ты слышал что-нибудь о Flash&Space?


 Я слышал. ИМХО, весь этот шум вокруг проекта просто PR. По части музыки, да, они создали какую-то необыкновенную атмосферу, возможно, ее можно назвать суицидальной. 

Скачать можно тут: http://ifolder.ru/379724

----------


## Axel Morph

А сайт его (который de Vir делал) уже опять закрыли?

Я слушал From. Действительно от такой музыки "жить не захочется". Кстати, если это PR, то на месте отечественных лейблов я бы оторвал F&S с руками и ногами. Но это обсуждение уже для лс.

----------


## [email protected]

слушаю альтернативу и эмо чуть-чуть

----------


## Twiggy Filth

*Axel Morph*
Да, у меня есть их треки, но это лишь подобие Dvar'а. В-прочем они вроде использую этот голос.

----------


## Blackwinged

А black, doom никто не слушает?

----------


## infinity

а я ЛИНДУ слушаю...люблю всякие так называемые психологические фильмы...

----------


## Betta

ая слушаю почти все подрят.на данный момент играют кукрыниксы.
Фильмы...вот недавно эйфорию посмотрела...такой фильм...грузный.

----------


## Blackwinged

Dvar нужен кому-нибудь? Альбом Piirrah.
http://ifolder.ru/391638

----------


## Twiggy Filth

*Blackwinged*

Нда.. Я Dvar слушаю практически всегда, когда это возможно. И в данный момент тоже. Есть все альбомы кроме "Raii", который выпускался в "хрен знает каком" году и только на кассетах.(

----------


## [email protected]

Альтернативу васе никто не слушает? :cry:  :?:

----------


## Blackwinged

> Альтернативу васе никто не слушает?


 Раньше слушал так назыаемый nu-metal, ну и альтернативу тоже. Slipknot, System of a Down и иже подобную ересь.

----------


## [email protected]

> Альтернативу васе никто не слушает? 
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Раньше слушал так назыаемый nu-metal, ну и альтернативу тоже. Slipknot, System of a Down и иже подобную ересь.


 пачему ересь???

----------


## Blackwinged

> пачему ересь???


 Надоело.

----------


## [email protected]

> Надоело.


 а мя уперто прёть..руские групу в том числе

----------


## Betta

я слушаю альтернативу(в том числе и ее)
Вот недавно на аматори ездила

----------


## grey

> Альтернативу васе никто не слушает? :cry:  :?:


 я слушаю альтернативу! только более попсовую типа MUSE и Evanescence

----------


## [email protected]

2Betta:да..аматори неплохо...
2 grey:клефа)ну muse не совсем попса а эванесенс не совсем альтернатива))

----------


## Blackwinged

Evanescence это попсовый gothic-rock, Muse тоже альтернативой не назвать...

----------


## Blackwinged

Вчера ночью отсмотрел прекрасный фильм режиссера Nacho Cerda - Genesis.

*Genesis*: книга, написанная кровью сердца.
Вечная тема бессмертия любви.
Полуразрушенная обитель, ржавые краны, дрожащий свет.
Он стирает кровь с ее плеча. Он превращается в камень, отдавая жизнь своему главному шедевру.
Ее пальцы в крови и извести, шевелятся впервые...
Они встретились взглядом и расстались, чтобы, вероятно, больше не увидеть друг друга...
Всем кто любит и любим.
Начо Керда - молодой неординарный испанский кинематографист. Красной нитью через его творчество проходит тема смерти. Очень поэтичная, метафорическая, но от этого не менее натуралистичная история скульптора, создающего статую погибшей в автокатастрофе подруги. Керда по-своему представляет историю Пигмалиона и Галатеи. По мере того, как созданная с любовью и невыразимой печалью статуя оживает, ее творец постепенно начинает превращаться в камень.

Если кого-то этот фильм заинтересовал, могу выложить ссылку на скачивание. ~ 260 мб.

----------


## [email protected]

> Evanescence это попсовый gothic-rock, Muse тоже альтернативой не назвать...


 так я про что...

----------


## grey

> Evanescence это попсовый gothic-rock, Muse тоже альтернативой не назвать...


 значит я слушаю попсовый gothic-rock и то, что тоже альтернативой не назвать. главное что это мне нравится

----------


## [email protected]

а давайте не спорить из за музыки....и так заебло каждый день этим занимаюсь)

----------


## Blackwinged

> значит я слушаю попсовый gothic-rock и то, что тоже альтернативой не назвать. главное что это мне нравится


 Ну дык... каждому - свое, как говорится. Я и сам порой не прочь послушать готику, правда, чаще готик-металл или gothic darkwave...

----------


## I-330

Dead, классные фильмы! Отличный выбор!
Кстати, здесь кто-нибудь слушает Fleur? У них есть одна замечательная песенка "Опасная бритва", очень подходящей, для форума, тематики.
Здесь ещё заговорили про альтернативу... Как на счёт Fourth Dimension?

----------


## Agains

Фильмы:Кошмар на улице вязов,ночь живых мертвецов,план 9
Музыка:Ramones,Misfits,Balzac,Iggy pop,Nirvana,Cro-mags,G.B.H,Exploited,Atari teenage riot,the Clash,Led Zeppelin,AC/DC,Black sabbath,Dead Kennedys,Agnostic front,Joy division

----------


## Til

... 
Кино: много что... Кустурица, Стоун, Джармуш, Форман, Бергман, Копполо, етс. 
Музыка: да много всякой...хорошей и разной..от Radiohead до David Bowie, Velvet Underground, Lou Reed, Pixes, Ник Кейв,   брит поп хороший люблю... Наших меньше... Сукачев, Ва Банк и Скляр, некоторые альбомы БГ, но очень выброчно.
*Кстати, почему тут никто Radiohead не слушает?* Странно очень. 

Вот только понял недавно, что когда гости приходят, нет такого чего можно было бы поставить фоном... чтоб окружающих не грузило... 

Книги... Ну тут ваабще... перечислять сложно))

----------


## Undead

Cradle Of Filth
Crematory
Lacrimosa

Elend(Советую послушать, музыка грустная и все как надо но многим может показатся оочень нудной)
Dvar

ЕЩЕ ООООООЧЕНЬ СОВЕТУЮ(особенно любителям Evanescence и Nightwish)Within Temptation(особенно альбом Enter все кроме рестлесс - шедевр)

Все перечисленное можно скатать тут mp3real.ru

----------


## Blackwinged

> Elend(Советую послушать, музыка грустная и все как надо но многим может показатся оочень нудной)


 Присоединяюсь, это просто гениальный коллектив. 
Кстати, тебе, Undead, могу посоветовать послушать Theatres Des Vampires и Dark Santuary.
P.S.: Elend с немецкого переводится "горе".

----------


## Саша Крестов

А кто-нибудь уважает творчество Егора Летова, Янки??? 
Мне кажется что на "Независимом суицид-форуме" поговорить об этих авторах будет гораздо интереснее и познавательней нежели о сатанистах ( я про Кредлов) или альтернативщиках всяких.... тем более всего этого щас через край просто...  а вот Летов со своим радикальным мировозрением круто выделяется из толпы исполнителей.
Может Васю К.  кто слышал? что думаете? 
Веня Дыркин, Непомнящий....  ?????

P.S ранняя Sepultura КРУТО!!!! (я говорю про время когда в ней Макс Кавалера играл)

----------


## Blackwinged

> нежели о сатанистах ( я про Кредлов)


 Кредлы - такие же сатанисты, как я... христьянин. Да и что вы к этому Даньке пристали? Слышал когда-нибудь о depressive, suicidal black metal? Этот жанр по-твоему к суициду и тематике этого форума не подходит?



> ранняя Sepultura КРУТО!!!!


 Ну а трэш металл тут при чем?

----------


## Саша Крестов

Ну и что ты мне хочешь доказать?
Я ж просил написать тех кто разделяет мою точку зрения. А тут ты влез.... не хорошо.
Либо по делу либо..... сам знаешь.
А всяких металов развелось оч.много.... только вот качества в них маловато.... Лично я уважаю( уже долгое время) death, трэш... да и всё пожалуй.... хотя мелодик death тоже хорошо...
В общем мы всё одна большая семья и не будем ссорится у кого какое имя...отчество у всех одинаковое - metal  :Big Grin:      кроме хэви.... это выродок попсовый.

Но во всем этом мало смысла.... главное стихи.... тем более русские.... так вот в этом Летов на пару с Янкой(царство ей небесное) дерет всех прочих глубоко и сладко.... и с этим не поспоришь.


P/S  SEPULTURA всеравно КРУТО!!!! :twisted:

----------


## Painkiller

Музыка:КиШ, Кипелов, Маврик, Papa Roach
Фильмы:Ангел-А, Зеленая миля, Война, Спиздили, Мастер и Маргаритта
[/i]

----------


## Crash

> ...Спиздили, Мастер и Маргаритта


 Сочетание-то какое...%))

----------


## Night

> , Спиздили


 "наху_ ты поставил Роскошного Джорджа против цыгана"  ржал )

----------


## Agains

Саша Крестов-Егор отличный поэт а как музыкант полная лажа.В его песнях затрагиваются политические и общественные проблемы причем песни сложены очень красиво и пробирают до глубины души.
А насчет музыки спор несуразный на вкус и цвет товарищей нет.Я вообще 
обажаю старый панк-рок и хардкор.

----------


## Artist

Что ж... 
Кино - К. Тарантино, Д.Линч. Р. Бениньи - "Жизнь прекрасна";
многие другие.
Книги - Oscar Wilde. Красивый язык, красивые идеи, красивый человек. Любимый писатель с 3 лет и до сих пор. И всегда им останется. Ну классика , современный автор - Х. Мураками.
Конечно Экзюпери - "МАленький принц". Читать и снова читать.
Музыка - моя жизнь. Люблю разную: академическую, классический рок, джаз и блюз, ритм-н-блюз, соул, немного реп и поп. Самая большая, но, увы, безответная любовь. Не любит меня мой рояль так, как я люблю его.

----------


## пилигрим

"человеческие голоса нас разбудят" недавно ночью по телевизору показывали...очень интересный,красивый фильм на мой взгляд...

----------


## grey

по телевизору тоже по РЕНТВ показывали фильм ночью, в воскресенье, месяца 2 назад. жаль не помню как называеться.
там парень повесился и фильм был про его друга, который был антисоциален и т.д. вобщем фильм в стиле артхаус, философичный немного

----------


## Night

Вспоминай название.

----------


## falling_angel

> Паланика обажаю


 Паланик....да....! :Smile: ))))) причем фсё! :Smile:

----------


## falling_angel

> ... 
> 
> *Кстати, почему тут никто Radiohead не слушает?* Странно очень.


 почему же! обожаю радиохед...и unkle.. и sigur ros..)

----------


## Андрей55

ужас какой

----------


## falling_angel

> ужас какой


 что?)

----------


## Андрей55

да все эти ужасные готические группы... которые торгуют своим имиджем и ниживаются на несчастных подростках, которые воспринимают их тексты о смерти и страданиях всерьез...

----------


## grey

> Вспоминай название.


 как-то так вчера искал-искал и ничего не нашёл, а сегодня открыл сразу программу РЕНТВ за 10-е декабря и нашёл сразу.

вкраце: фильм артхаусный про чувака повесившегося, и потом он виделся его другу,который ни с кем не дружил, а мать свихнулась его и т.д.



```
Фильм Чамскраббер
Chumscrubber, The
Производство&#58;[/b] Германия, США, 2005г.
Автор сценария&#58;[/b] Arie Posin, Zac Stanford
Режиссер&#58;[/b] Arie Posin
B ролях&#58;[/b] Джэми Белл, Камилла Белль, Джастин Чэтвин, Гленн Клоуз, Kathi Copeland, Рори Калкин, Томас Кертис, Тим ДиКей, Дэвид Эллисон, Уильям Фихтнер
Хиллсайд - красивый пригородный городок где-то в США - для кого-то может показаться открыткой с изображением ворот в «американскую мечту», но подросток Дин знает об этом несколько больше. Когда лучший друг Дина Стиффла, главный наркодилер Хиллсайда Трой, вешается у себя в спальне, тщательно поддерживаемое психотерапевтическое равновесие в городке дало сильный крен.

Дин решил не сообщать о случившемся взрослым, но сделал глупость, сообщив об этом кое-кому из одноклассников. Трое из них, Билли, Кристал и Ли, составили план похищения младшего брата Дина, Чарли, чтобы заставить Дина разыскать тайник Троя с наркотиками...
```

 мне понравилось, хотя фильмы даже с малой философской идеей в 12 ночи кажуться суперфилософскими

----------


## Blackwinged

*Андрей55*
О, вот и еще один знаток готики и готов забрел на наш скромный форум. 
Хочу открыть тебе глаза - HIM, Rasmus, 69 eyes и иже подобная херня, готикой в каком бы то ни было виде никогда не считались. Это самая обыкновенная попса, только слегка "утяжеленная".

----------


## Андрей55

> *Андрей55*
> О, вот и еще один знаток готики и готов забрел на наш скромный форум. 
> Хочу открыть тебе глаза - HIM, Rasmus, 69 eyes и иже подобная херня, готикой в каком бы то ни было виде никогда не считались. Это самая обыкновенная попса, только слегка "утяжеленная".


 поверь, я получше многих в музыке разбираюсь
но уж не поэтому на ЭТОТ форум залез, ага

----------


## Blackwinged

*Андрей55*



> поверь, я получше многих в музыке разбираюсь


 Угу-угу... напиши-ка мне рецензию на сплит Верки Сердючки и Nargaroth.

----------


## Quiz

музыка - Radiohead, Massive attack, Moby, Placebo, The Cure, Black Sabbath....из русского - Дельфин, Юта, Янка Дягелева, Пилот, Эпидемия, Мара

Фильмы - Детки, Клуб завтрак, Криминальное чтиво, Бойцовский клуб, трилогия про очаровательнейшего Ганнибала Лектора....ммм)

----------


## SwimmQueen

музыка-рэп.
фильмы-тяжелые с глубоким смыслом.

----------


## SwimmQueen

> музыка - Radiohead, Massive attack, Moby, Placebo, The Cure, Black Sabbath....из русского - Дельфин, Юта, Янка Дягелева, Пилот, Эпидемия, Мара
> 
> Фильмы - Детки, Клуб завтрак, Криминальное чтиво, Бойцовский клуб, трилогия про очаровательнейшего Ганнибала Лектора....ммм)


 детки тоже понравился фильмец. 8)

----------


## Night

Мертвые дочери...скажем так понравился,особенно в конце когда их всех настигло одно и тоже.К тому это вроде первый мистик-ужас(если так можно выразиться) постсоветский фильм,али я чего не знаю )?

----------


## margo078

из музыки evanescence,nightwish,и много че другое,из фильмов фильмы ужасов,триллеры,психологические драмы.

----------


## falling_angel

> музыка - Radiohead, Massive attack, Moby, Placebo, The Cure, Black Sabbath....из русского - Дельфин, Юта, Янка Дягелева, Пилот, Эпидемия, Мара
> 
> Фильмы - Детки, Клуб завтрак, Криминальное чтиво, Бойцовский клуб, трилогия про очаровательнейшего Ганнибала Лектора....ммм)


 Radiohead, Massive attack, Moby, Placebo - большое большое +1  :Smile: ))
Бойцовский клуб, Ганнибала Лектор - +1  :Smile: )
токо щас всего четыре фильма по ганнибалу)

----------


## Quiz

> токо щас всего четыре фильма по ганнибалу)


 только мне понра именно трилогия......это основа.....)

----------


## kolobo4

Вот зацените я нашол у себя такую неплохую тему как раз про нас. Весит немного.

http://slil.ru/24015855

Файл будет удален через 1 месяц после последнего скачивания.

----------


## Quiz

_Эдвард руки-ножницы_....забыла написать про него. Фильм тронул

----------


## Blackwinged

Энтони Берджесс. Заводной апельсин
Хотелось бы посмотреть экранизацию. Видел давно по ящику и не целиком.

----------


## Artist

Вспомнил фильм, который смотрел очень-очень давно, но неизгладимый след остался навсегда. Надо заметить, что дочка в папочку пошла)))Объясню, режиссер фильма Дженнифер Линч, дочь гениального Девида Линча. Идея фильма напоминает "Коллекционера" Фаулза. 
"Елена в шкатулке\ящике". Незабываемо.

----------


## anildia

Из музыки слушаю Dairy of dreams, Rammstein, Lacrimosa. А фильмы люблю психологические, ужастики редко смотрю, меня потом несколько ночей кошмары мучают, особенно после японских!!

----------


## Night

> Заводной апельсин


 Прикольный фильмец.

Для тех кому невтерпеж подохнуть,посмотрите фильм "Джек"комедийный,смешливый и грустный фильм.

----------


## Макс

человеки неужели никто из вас не смотрел фильм "ворон" (в оригинале: the crow)?. это же икона готов, фильм-легенда. посмотрите обязательно, я не сомневаюсь что 99% из вас запомнят его на всю оставшуюся жизнь как самое сильное что вы видели.

если кого заинтересовало, ищите самый первый фильм из серии, 1994 года, с брэндоном ли в главной роли. остальное не советую смотреть... тошнотворно и самое главное, отсутствует дух и атмосфера.

см. например здесь: http://www.kinoexpert.ru/index.asp?comm=4&num=1136

почитайте отзывы, этим все я думаю будет сказано  :Smile: 

ну вот, проагитировал  :Smile:

----------


## grey

> человеки неужели никто из вас не смотрел фильм "ворон" (в оригинале: the crow)?. это же икона готов, фильм-легенда. посмотрите обязательно, я не сомневаюсь что 99% из вас запомнят его на всю оставшуюся жизнь как самое сильное что вы видели.
> 
> если кого заинтересовало, ищите самый первый фильм из серии, 1994 года, с брэндоном ли в главной роли. остальное не советую смотреть... тошнотворно и самое главное, отсутствует дух и атмосфера.
> 
> см. например здесь: http://www.kinoexpert.ru/index.asp?comm=4&num=1136
> 
> почитайте отзывы, этим все я думаю будет сказано 
> 
> ну вот, проагитировал


 я смотрел. фильм нормальный. большего не скажу так как фильм дааавнишний и мой склероз работает против меня

----------


## Quiz

The Cure - Burn
как один из саундтреков к фильму ворон очень радует

----------


## fucka rolla

radiohead, alice in chains, soundgarden, nirvana, the doors, faith no more..........n' so on

movies: fight club, wide eyes shut, догвиль, и нидавно купил еще *необратимость* -вот эта штууууука....!!! и ваще арт хаус фо эва..
вонг кар вай, ким ки дук и кубрик....

----------


## Александр

> нидавно купил еще *необратимость* -вот эта штууууука....!!!


 Это точно... Вещь... Да и актёры там хорошие...

----------


## grey

> нидавно купил еще *необратимость* -вот эта штууууука....!!!


 а можно сюжет? а то название знакомое

----------


## Александр

> а можно сюжет? а то название знакомое


 Здесь всё:

http://www.kinomania.ru/movies/i/Irr...le/index.shtml

----------


## grey

> Сообщение от grey
> 
> а можно сюжет? а то название знакомое
> 
> 
>  Здесь всё:
> 
> http://www.kinomania.ru/movies/i/Irr...le/index.shtml


 да, я его смотрел.

----------


## Александр

> да, я его смотрел.


 Такой же приём использован в фильме "Помни"... Неплохой такой "поворот".

----------


## LittleStain

Слушаю....Много чего слушаю))
SlipKnot, Nirvana, RHCHP, LostProphets, Yeah Yeah Yeahs крутая группа), Radiohead, Muse, немного слушаю Эмо.....А вообще мое самое любимое произведение - Лунная Соната Бетховена....ИМХО Зе Бест.....

Из фильмов, последнее что недавно посмотрел и что произвело на меня большое впечатление - "Вечное сияние чистого разума" с Дж. Керри....Оч. хороший фильм, всем советую.....Ещё нравится фильм Одержимость(Wicked Park вроде в оригинале)......Из фильмов предпоычитаю драммы, мелодраммы и комедии....
Очень хочу почитать книгу Чак Паланник - Дневник.....но все ноги до магазина не доходят........

----------


## fucka rolla

нидавно приобрел се альбом группы TOOL *undertow*.....нереальные парни.....космические.....чем та они мне текилуджаз напомнили. ну текила та послабже будет...

----------


## Kloyn

буити удивлены но я слушаю блюз ну там B.B.King Hooker Dixon
ну и конечно SlipKnot . ну и Апокалипсис успакаивает нах *=О)*

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Из музыки:Evanescence,Korn, Muse, Placebo, Moby-очень хорошо перед сном послушать- успокаивает. Фильмы: Красота по американски, Дэни Дарко, Эйфория.

----------


## grey

> Из музыки:Evanescence,Korn, Muse, Placebo, Moby-очень хорошо перед сном послушать- успокаивает.


 УЖАС!!! Как будьто за меня ответила  :Smile:  Жесть если учитвывать что в перечисленном как минимум 3 разных стиля. Незнал что такое бывает.

----------


## fucka rolla

korn опопсел. ни че хорошего не выпустили со времен альбома  issue.
muse, placebo-клоны radiohead. но нада сказать, что radiohead  сам очень люблю, особенно всё, после альбомов o.k. computer  и  kid a.
а  korn  перестал слушать лет 5-6 назад...заплохели они.

----------


## blooddrakon

[quote="fucka rolla"]korn опопсел. ни че хорошего не выпустили со времен альбома  issue.
quote]
По моему "take a look at the mirror" очень хороший альбом был. Согласен, что последний отстой, а вот концерт MTV Uplugged лично мне понравился.

----------


## fucka rolla

анплаг хорошая штука...но я видал там тока нирвану и элис ин чейнс.

----------


## taggart

Сижу за 400км от дома, "просвящаюсь" творчество А. Харчикова (hxxp://harchikov.pp.ru).. Есть вполне занятные композиции "в тему"... :)

----------


## taggart

Посмотрел Хоттабыча. Вообще странно, что раньше (фильм 2006г) мне это чудо на глаза не попалось. Хотя может оно и к лучшему.. На 100% гениальный фильм. Всем, кто не смотрел, очень рекомендую..на полтора часа, пока идет фильм, если и не легче, то "пофигу" точно становится ;).

----------


## Blackwinged

Интересует следующее:

Бетховен, симфония номер 7, вторая часть 
Бетховен, соната номер 14 (лунная), первая часть 
Шопен, прелюдия си минор (op.28, no.5) 
Шопен, прелюдия ми минор (op.28, no.4)
Шопен, "Похоронный марш"
Вивальди, "Весна", вторая часть 
Вивальди, "Осень", вторая часть 
Мусоргский, "Старый замок" (из "Картинок с выставки") 
Рахманинов, прелюдия до-диез минор (op.3, no.2) 
И.С.Бах, Э.Артемьев, хоральная прелюдия фа минор (музыка из кинофильма "Солярис").

Буду благодарен, если кто-нибудь сможет выложить хоть что-нибудь из списка. Особенно интересует Фредерик Шопен.

----------


## Blackwinged

Механическое Солнце (прямая ссылка на mp-3 файл, 8.7 Мб)
Страшная вещь. Пудрить мозги стилями, направлениями и прочим не буду, кто может скачать - советую сделать это. Слушать на максимальной громкости.
(С) Н.И.М.Ф.

----------


## Blackwinged

*Рон*
Drone Ambient интересует?

----------


## Blackwinged

Могу порекомендовать Nadja, альбом 'Thaumogenesis'. Итак, дроновые гитары, эмбиент, нойз и минималистичная драм-машина, вокала нет.
Музыка на любителя, но, думаю, человеку, выкладывающему записи кулеров на своем сайте она придется по вкусу...
клац! (92 мб, mp-3 VBR)

----------


## sinbound

Посмотрел недавно старый фильм Au Hazard Balthazar...
Главный герой, осёл Бальтазар, в конце так красиво умирает под 20-ю сонату Шуберта...

----------


## Blackwinged

> А нет ли чего-нибудь с раскатами грома? :) Мягкими... Ну или чем-то подобным )


 Хм... не знаю на ум приходит только совместный альбом Роберта Рича и Lustmord 'Stalker', интересная работа, одна из лучших в жанре Dark Ambient. 


CD-Rip. 320 kbps 159 Мб....
(C)

----------


## Blackwinged

Возвращаясь к НИМФ...
Suicide with Taste of Placenta - трек интересен даже не с музыкальной точки зрения, а скорей своей атмосферой... наводит на довольно неприятные мрачные мысли 
Вот что про него пишет создатель на форуме doom-art.ru:



> Что касательно композиции Suicide With Taste of Placenta...это не 5-ти минутная работа с вст-плагинами...если бы человек, который выше её разнёс вслушался бы в неё, то услышал бы, что только 4 звука - синтезатроные...остальные шумы - это мой голос, преобразованный через простой zoom707-2...таких 7 дорожек...эти звуки надо было ещё смодулировать и использовать...а также там звучит несколько трэков гитары...в ней соблюдается гармоническая цикличность...это малая часть "композиторской задумки", но она занимает уже больше "5-ти минут"...
> А вообще, если вам интересно, я расскажу, как появилась эта композиция... "...со вкусом плаценты"-значит, что умирая человек рождается!.. там кто-то просит свою любовь не уходить из жизни, или забрать его с собой... Однажды (ещё в 2005, когда НИМФ только появился) я сидел обедал...один в квартире... зазвонил телефон...звонила какая-то девушка (по голосу - лет 30-35, точно не знаю), которая ошиблась номером...она звонила своей подруге, а попала ко мне... как оказалось, она решила покончить с собой...но простившись с подругой... ей не везло в любви...ни разу в жизни...и всё остальное начало рушиться... она попросила меня не класть трубку...мы разговаривали...вы не представляете, какой ужас говорить с человеком, который прощается с жизнью...уговаривать её...это не готка, которая решила вскрыть вены просто так...она реально осознавала, что делает...может потому, что я ей уделил внимание, может ещё почему, она назвалась (звали её Лариса...) и оставила телефон...попросила звонить...я был просто в ужасном состоянии...для меня это было впервые...я понадеялся, что смог успокоить её... через пару дней я всё же перезвонил...какой-то мужской голос, не интересуясь, кто я, сказал, что она ждала чьего-то звонка, но не дождалась...она повесилась... я написал ей в память эту композицию...попытался сделать минимум драматизма...больше томления и безысходности... через месяц после этого (не сочтите за мистику) у меня появилась первая серьёзная любовь, в которой я ошибся...и так несколько подрят...пережив некоторые эмоции, в декабре 2005 я написал, фактически немой плач, который назвал "Суицид со вкусом плаценты"...я иногда возвращаюсь с ней мысленно в то время...поэтому, для меня это действительно (как было сказано в темах выше) "до слёз"...


 Единственное, что портит трек - ужасный акцент.

----------


## UnLike

Из музыки : Amatory,7раса,5diez,Korea,SAVE,Skunk,Stigmata,Such a beautiful day,Tracktor Bowling,АнИмия,Безумные усилия,Доступ Закрыт,Дубовый Гаайъ,Е-Sex-T,Психея,Jane Air,DOLPHIN...ещё рэп чутка и Psychodelic.

Фильмы: Не говори ни слова,Requiem For a Dream,Альфа Дог - Alpha Dog, Страх и  ненависть в Лас-Вегасе, Белый шум,Пристиж...

----------


## Anubis

Люблю музыку и фильмы 60-70-х.  Например арт-рок (Pink Floyd, King Crimson, Yes, Van der Graaf Generator и д.р). Люблю авторский кинематограф -  Антониони, Бертолуччи, Бергман, Пазолини.  Но вообще стараюсь себя особо не ограничивать рамками какого-то одного направления в музыке, кино, литературе  в искусстве в целом.

----------


## Raz1el

я с вопросом... 
Я вобщем неско лет назад сморел фильм один, про музыканта. Кароче дело такое, играл чувак на гитаре значит, и с группой выступал по клубам, но его не особо признавали никто типа не любил такой рок как он играл...жил этот чело  в двух этажном доме в каком то таком красивом райончике с кучей таких же домов, и играл на весь район на своей гитаре, на болконе, ходил постоянно есть в одну зауксочную. Однажды играя на балконе какую то мелодию на весь район услышал тоже часть этой мелодии(партия второго гитариста в этой песне) ну и начали играть на весь район... Была там еще какая то телка с которой у него не клеилось и которая вроде как ушла к продюсеру, или к другу этого музыканта. Ну значит в конце фильма он пошел искать того чела с которым он как бы играл на болконе(тот другой играл со своего балкона видимо, они были незнакомы) ну и вощем тот чувак второй оказался поваром в той закусочной в которой обедал этот музыкант... 
может если кто то щас понял то о чем я говорю, и смотрел этот фильм, скажите пожалуйста название , а еще лучше и ссылку де скачать можно.

----------


## PutnikSmerti

"Калигула" достаточно задорное кино, зацепило...

«Калигула» — эпический кинофильм о нравах времен правления древнеримского императора Калигулы, вошедшего в историю беспримерной жестокостью, коварством и пороками. Фильм субсидировался порноимперией «Пентхаус», отсюда и скандально непристойный характер нескольких сцен, из-за которых автор сценария Гор Видал снял свое имя из титров, а борцы за нравственность (особенно в Ватикане) называли его «отвратительным, позорным хламом». Из-за откровенных сцен, обилия крови и жестокости смотреть фильм противопоказано детям до 16 лет и слабонервным.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...3%D0%BB%D0%B0_

----------


## GanibaL

Калигулу смотрел,правда в детстве  :Big Grin:   Я это называю порнухой без пиписек)) Ну эротика. Просто немного своеобразная. Очень не люблю такие фильмы.



> а борцы за нравственность (особенно в Ватикане) называли его «отвратительным, позорным хламом»


    Католики вообще дебилы по жизни. С их мнением могут считаться только такие же дебилы. Слава "богу",их становится всё меньше и меньше. Они использование презервативов считают жестким грехом,чё с них взять-то?

----------


## Blackwinged

Кладбище... место присяги на пути к забытью,
Где сами кости обращаются в ничто,
Где гробовщик - важнейшая персона.

Смерть жаждет первобытного поклонения.

Когти Смерти
Исправляют ошибки
И забирают чьи-то жизни в небытие.
Или ловит в сети тех,
Кто не высказывает ей любви.

Смерть жаждет первобытного поклонения.

----------


## Agains

Я щас очень псайхобилли полюбил типа Tiger Army и Mad Sin-отличный музон

----------


## Rajtaro

Недавно смотрела замечательный фильм "Багзи Мелоун".

----------


## Аска

А у меня вот культурное голодание... Вообще ничего не лезет в душу из искусств. Только круглосуточный Цой, да иногда - Несчастный случай.
Зато недавно открыла для себя умопомрачительную вещь под названием "День Радио") Вот умопомрачаюсь теперь тут...

----------


## Blackwinged

Вчера всю ночь смотрел фильмы Квентина Тарантино. Он гений...

----------


## Raz1el

да не, он круче чем гений! Квентин рулит ваще! Щас еще до кучи выйдет новый фильм его.

----------


## fucka rolla

этот новый его фильм-это треш обычный американский! по смысловой нагрузке мала чем отличается от фильмов роба зомби...
у него тока два фильма хороших есть....бешенные псы и криминальное чтиво......после них уже гавно пошло.

----------


## Raz1el

ну бешеные псы и чтиво эт конечно вещь но мне другие тож нравятся... Убить Била тот же, неплохой такой...
А на Роба Зомби не надо балоны катить, он крут!   :Smile:   Сморел Дом 1000 трупов, если чесно было стремновато, хотя ваще с ужастиков многих я чаще стебался чем стремал.

----------


## fucka rolla

вот над домом 1000 трупов я как раз и стебался....
убить била тож не понравилось....
палп фикшн и бешенные псы конечно фильмы крутые.....но тарантино как режесер себя исчерпал. еще до выхода убить била....

----------


## тень_мечты

недавно смотрела "Франкенштейн" Копполы. рыдала.......

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

*Охота на пиранью* - очень понравился фильм...из новинок....

Из музыки слушаю...в основном - русский рок (Кино,ДДТ,Сплин,Пикник и тд)...и ещё много всякой всячины...

----------


## PutnikSmerti

> *Охота на пиранью* - очень понравился фильм...из новинок....
> 
> Из музыки слушаю...в основном - русский рок (Кино,ДДТ,Сплин,Пикник и тд)...и ещё много всякой всячины...


 Давненько Slayer не слушал. очень нравится.

----------


## Raz1el

дааа...Слэйер эт тема...особенно эта телега Skeletons of Society

----------


## Никинтос

"Мулен Руж" с Николь Кидман и Эваном Макгрегори

----------


## His Dying Bride

"Малхолланд Драйв" Дэвида Линча... Нечто !!!

----------


## fucka rolla

про малхоланд слышал много.....но не смотрел еще....
последний фильм, который я смотрел-это работа ким ки дука...название говорить без мазье....все равно всем насрать....

----------


## His Dying Bride

Ну если тебе не насрать, то можно и сказать...

----------


## fucka rolla

*время* это на подобие *куклы* китаны....
и *весна, лето, осень, зима и снова весна.....*

----------


## His Dying Bride

Да,да.. знаю эти фильмы.. "Куклы" это, если не ошибаюсь, про парня, который привязал к себе девушки и в конце они умерли...

----------


## fucka rolla

да....оно.....
он ее привязал чтоб она себя не убила случайно...а потом сам обоих и завёл с горы вниз.
еще охерительный фильм-догвиль.....
кофе и сигареты нидавно посмотрел тоже....
ну и переодически пересматриваю страх и ненависть в лос вегасе и файт клаб.
и канечшна 12 обезьян

----------


## His Dying Bride

Очень разумно с его стороны..

----------


## Quiz

посмотрела фильм время........как-то неприятно...осадок остался, но весьма интересный

----------


## NoNaMe

*Степень Риска - Самоубийство*. 

Ссылка: http://www.realmusic.ru/play/file/hi...tvo_110338.mp3 

Можно еще предпрослушать(требуется Flash Player): http://realmusic.ru/songs/110338/ 

Текст: 
Все конец, любви больше нет, 
Закончилась словами очередная сора, 
Это уже не чей то бред, 
И не продолжение очередного спора, 
Конец всему, крики сильнее, 
И можно не гадать, что будет дальше, 
Они оба не знали, кто из них ревнивее, 
Вот и все, ничего больше. 
Весь вечер в слезах она из за него, 
И думает теперь, как же ей жить, 
Она не хочет больше ничего, 
И есть один способ проблему решить. 

Суицидальные наклонности были у нее, 
Но никто, конечно же, не знал об этом, 
Прощальное письмо пишет свое, 
А это письмо, прощенье со светом. 
В темной ночи, одна точка эскиза, 
И вокруг везде стало темно, 
Она стоит на краю карниза, 
Шагнула вперед, оставив позади окно. 

Chorus 
Жизнь ради смерти, а смерь ради чего, 
Мой совет, живи пока дано. 
Каждому дано до конца дожить 
Каждому дано человеком быть 

Этот день нормальный, но не для семьи, 
Которая потеряла дочь из за любви, 
Она вскрыла себе вены бритвой от станка, 
На могиле лежит теперь 2 венка. 
Написала в записке почерком красивым, 
Накануне я рассталась со своим любимым, 
Я убью себя, я сделаю это, 
Трагической нотой закончилось лето. 
Где то над могилой женщина плачет, 
Для нее жизнь теперь ничего не значит, 
Сына потеряла, хоть и не в бою, 
Она ведь беспокоилась за жизнь твою. 
Но некому теперь мне нотации читать, 
Нету права у меня людей воскрешать, 
Ты встал на карниз и шагнул чуть вперед 
Живым тебя уже никто не найдет. 

Chorus 
Жизнь ради смерти, а смерь ради чего, 
Мой совет, живи пока дано. 
Жизнь ради смерти, а смерь ради чего, 
Мой совет, живи пока дано. 

Ты сорвался, тебе некуда идти 
Идешь по дороге обо всем размышляя 
Идешь по дороге железного пути 
И все осознавая, со смертью играя 
А дело то все в том, что сегодня днем 
Его точка кипения достигла предела, 
Его выгнали с работы, забрали дом 
И теперь он с водкой идет без дела 
Выход, решение стало одно, 
Он встал на дороге железного пути 
К нему быстро приблизилось светлое пятно 
Оно было предвестником смерти! 

Ты сказал : «Для таких нет в жизни мест!» 
И сам поставил на судьбе своей крест, 
Его тело нашел случайный прохожий, 
Этот черный день, на другие не похожий 
Отец убитый горем, мать в слезах 
Слышится горе в ихних голосах 
Наркотики, любовь, а может быть разбой 
Окончили этот жизненный бой 

Вой судьбы ребенка, которому 15 лет, 
Все это похоже на сон или бред 
Свет погас, закрылись глаза 
А с лица матери упала слеза 
Крыша дома, 10 этаж 
У ребенка очень маленький жизненный стаж 
Все как в кино, как сердечная драма, 
А в записке посмертной : «Я люблю тебя мама!»



------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Неизвестный автор*(кто-то запостил давным-давно в Клубе Самоубийц)-*Что было-б.* 

Ссылка: http://ifolder.ru/2810385 

Невозможно помочь, помогать, увы, слишком поздно 
Он уже всё решил, решил уйти навсегда 
Всё продумал и убежден абсолютно серьезно 
В жизни важен последний прыжок, прыжок в никуда 
Отправляясь в полет, он расправит руки как крылья 
Грустным взглядом обнимет места, что знакомы давно 
И свидетелей поздних его рокового бессилья 
В жизни где мало смысла и всё за него решено 

Что было-б если-б он знал 
Что бы чувствовал он, что бы сказал 
Если-б знал, что его кто-то любит. 

Грустно, но его уход не заметят, 
Кроме только родных, но ведь им положено знать 
Для чего рождены и живут их несчастные дети, 
Для чего жить должны и почему умерать. 

Что было-б если-б он знал 
Что бы чувствовал он, что бы сказал 
Если-б знал, что его кто-то любит.

----------


## vlad775577

Я очень люблю Люмен,текста у этой группы офигительные,Эпидемия,Панк...любой,будь то наш или западный, Слипы,............. Papa Roach

----------


## vlad775577

Степень Риска - Самоубийство. 
Суперрррррррррррр!!!!!
Спасибо NoNaMe!!

----------


## Габо

Кто-нибудь смотрел фильм "Птаха"(Birdy)? Чувак хочет стать птицей. Фильм о МЕЧТЕ, депрессивный. США, 198? год.

Также понравился фильм "холодная кровь"(Beyond hypothermia). Сюжет оригинальностью не блещет, но всё равно это кино берёт за душу. Гонг-конг, 1996 год.

----------


## Lena

Из последних фильмов, что я смотрела меня задел "Tsotsi"




Я его смотрела в оригинале на родном языке , все понятно. Фильм о парнишке африканце, который скитался с детства как отбросок общества без смысла жизни, пока волей судьбы к нему не попал новорожденный ребенок, которого нужно от всех скрывать...
 Я плакала.

----------


## fallen_angel

Последним посмотрел:

1. hostel 2 - смотреть было достаточно интересно, сюжет есть. 7/10

2. Трансформеры - редкостная глупость, 1/10.

3. Орешек - 2/10
--------
Фильмы, которые оставили впечатление:
Fight club
Pulp Fiction[Goblin's edition]
Requiem for a dream
Эффект бабочки
--
Их смотрели очень многие, но если не смотрели, то рекомендую - классика, сохраненная в памяти (память - hdb: Maxtor 5T030H3, ATA DISK drive )

----------


## Psalm69

а мне понравились трансформеры, там робот писал на человека, гыы)

----------


## Psalm69

мой любимый фильм - "Ночь" Антониони
просто разрывающий на части. при этом в фильме ничего такого не происходит... но очень сильное кино.

----------


## тень_мечты

недавно посмотрела "Париж, я люблю тебя!". очень хороший добрый, романтичный фильм, который показывает много маленьких кусочков из жизни абсолютно разных людей. практически вдохновляет. я аж расплакалась.
еще смотрела "груз 200" и тихо офигевала от некоторых сцен. жестоко, но возможно справедливо. но фильм ни капли не шокировал. не знаю почему.

----------


## Lena

Мои самые любимые "Доберман", "Большой Куш" и "Криминальное чтиво". Эти фильмы я могу смотреть сколько угодно в любом настроении.  Кто не видел- советую.

----------


## Lena

Шокировал фильм *Лики смерти* 
Краткое содержание:
Фильм , запрещенный к публичному показу в США и других "цивилизованных " странах. Был снят ассоциацией патологоанатомов в середине 80-х. Выразительный документальный видеоряд знакомит зрителя со способами уничтожения. Гибель, казни, катастрофы, самоубийства, покушения, войны, несчастные случаи - все то, что приводит к прекращению жизни, проходит перед глазами зрителя... В 1993 фильм был отреставрирован и шокировал российский видеопрокат. 

Этот нашумевший документальный фильм обращается к такому загадочному, пугающему и для многих табуированному явлению, как смерть. Зрителю, привыкшему к разыгрываемой в кино смерти, предлагается документальный, до тошноты натуралистический материал, где смерть полностью реальна, а кровь отнудь не является краской. Войны, катастрофы, ритуальные убийства, казни, каннибализм, гибель от клыков хищника...- всевозможные лики смерти сменяют друг друга в этой зловещей, но в то же время завораживающей картине.

ВНИМАНИЕ! МНОГОКРАТНЫЙ ПРОСМОТР ДАННОГО ФИЛЬМА МОЖЕТ ПРИВЕСТИ К ПИЩЕВЫМ РАССТРОЙСТВАМ, УГНЕТЕНИЮ ПОЛОВОЙ ФУНКЦИИ, ГЛУБОКИМ НЕРВНЫМ СРЫВАМ. ПРОТИВОПОКАЗАН ДЕТЯМ, БЕРЕМЕННЫМ И КОРМЯЩИМ МАТЕРЯМ, И ИНВАЛИДАМ ДЕТСТВА С НЕУСТОЙЧИВОЙ ПСИХИКОЙ!
http://www.shituf.ru/2007/08/08/liki_smerti.html

----------


## Pain

*Lena*  А это какая из 6 частей?

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

посмотрел все фильмы про наркоту ( кроме Кенди ) 
последний фильм который меня поразил был Пиджак

то что музыка влияет на человека я полностью уверен

-слушаю Funeral, Draconian, The Sins of Thy Beloved, Macbeth, Cemetery of Scream, но сейчас в основном стал слушать старый блек типа Burzum, Mayhem, Venom, Bathory так сказать основатели блека

----------


## Betta

Не знаю говорилось ли тут о фильме "достучаться до небес" , но это один из любимых моих фильмов....

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> "Большой Куш" и "Криминальное чтиво".


 В переводе гоблина это вообще шедевры!!   :Big Grin:  




> Не знаю говорилось ли тут о фильме "достучаться до небес" , но это один из любимых моих фильмов....


 У меня тоже это один из любимых фильмов, особенно концовка, на берегу моря...
Вот бы саундтрек где нибудь скачать из самого фильма и переделку DJ Groove - до небес
Кто знает где скачать можно?

----------


## Betta

http://www.dp-life.ru/soundtrack.php?id=1875 
помоему саундтреки из достучаться

----------


## BlackBlood

"13 район" и "кин-дза-дза" прикольные фильмы если идут по телику то смотрю

----------


## stre10k

Посмотрел фильм *Страна приливов*... Сказать что был в шоке - ничего не сказать... для меня этот фильм встал Реквиема по мечте и местами даже выше Эльфийской песне... Всем ОЧЕНЬ рекомендую посмотреть... Английское название Cuteland

----------


## Psalm69

*stre10k*
*Tideland!*
Терри Гильям, он гений, ну или почти))... и девочка, которая в главной роли, тоже молодец. кстати, смотреть надо было в кинотеатре, на дисках выпустили страшный треш! так и убил бы этих горе-переводчиков... хотя не знаю. может уже нормальная версия вышла.

----------


## Freezer2007

Киношка "Жестокие игры" пробрало до слёз(почти)

----------


## Wolf

банально ,,достучатся до небес,,

и еще пунк назначения1,2,3

----------


## Betta

Да ну первые два пункта еще прикольно , но третий просто отстой...ну впринцепи так почти всегда,первые фильмы удачны, а потом уже становиться слишком избито.

----------


## Sacrifice

/..

----------


## Боярд

Достучаться до небес, Рекрут, еще несколько - вот любимые.
На днях посмотрел фильм Помутнение

----------


## Sacrifice

Реквием по мечте...
Прерванная жизнь... :cry:

----------


## bugfly

Люблю все части Чужих, кроме четвёртой, а особенно вторая нравится, я считаю лучьше всех снята.
А четвёртую часть просто ненавижу, в ней должны были объяснить кто такие чужие, где их планета, кто такие ребята из первой части, чей корабль Рипли нашла на планете и откуда все эти чужие полезли, да вообще там столько событий должно было быть, вся соль истории в этой части, остальные три считайте подготовка, если бы по книге сняли конечно, а эти пи... взяли и всю малину обоссали, придумали дешёвку сраную и как придумали :? ,  им до Алана Дина Фостера далеко, даже подобие первых трёх частей не смогли сварганить...

----------


## Сибиряк

Сейчас подсел на фильм "Я снова я и Ирэн".
Хорошая комедия.Главное что Чарли Биллигейтс(Джим Керри) вылечился.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Сибиряк*, все фильмы с Керри просто нечто  :Smile:

----------


## stre10k

про игры нету темы, не хочу новую создавать... вышла Manhunt 2, только ни одна лицензионная компания не согласилась ее издавать изза чрезмерной жестокости и циничности... да, т.е. на прилаквах лицензионных магазинов ни в одной стране вы ее не увидите никогда! по теме: Manhunt на ВикиПедии Скачать торрент с isohunt - Banned Uncut Version
щас качаю сижу, о впечателниях позже

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Посмотрел только что Final Fantsy: Spirits Within  очень понравилось так же как и Advanced Children

----------


## NoNaMe

> Advanced Children


 правильно будет *advent* children

----------


## Габо

> *Сибиряк*, все фильмы с Керри просто нечто :)


 Кстати, Кэрри в интервью говорил, что поднялся с помощью трансёрфинга.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> правильно будет advent children


 ну да, кстати кто нить знает сколько таких фильмов

----------


## BlackBlood

Посмотрел Лики Смерти 2 

Не такой уж и страшный

Немножко весёлый и немножко скучный

----------


## Scream

нравиться из фильмов : на Игле, С Меня Хватит, Останься, OrAngeLove, Апокалипсис Сегодня, Фонтан, Пи и ещё много другого...

ненавижу Реквием по Мечте...

из музыки люблю много чего...

немногий список:

Depeche Mode, The Cure, Death in Vegas, Moonspell, Tool, Radiohead, Doors, Coldplay, Pink Floyd, Planet Funk (1-й состав), Табула Раса, Marilyn Manson, Killers, Verve, Muse (10-го иду на концерт), частично Placebo, Brainstorm, Esthetic Education и тп...

----------


## :cranky:

К кинематографу отношусь абсолютно равнодушно. Просмотр фильма для меня - потеря времени. За исключением документального кино разве что. 

По поводу музыки - всё здесь: http://www.lastfm.ru/user/LoadSaveDelete/ 
Хотя там каша сейчас.  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Страшный сон

Из музыки слушаю только грустные песни про суицид.Самая любимая-Прыгай вниз.Поёт Олеся.Послушайте кто не слушал эту песню-это нечто! Нравится песня Басты'Девочка суицид' Да и ещё много песен Ноизе Мс песня 'Суицид'' ПлохиеБелые:тоже 'Суицид',Джей Джейн песня'8.00 Утра'-тоже про суицид. Та много таких песен...

----------


## Requiem.for.a.Dream.

слушаю много груп
начиная от попсы заканчивая альтернативой
все под настроение
сегодня например целый день слушала 

Winter - Winter Overture

очень нарвиццо фильм: реквиям по мечтам..
и 1408..

о.. а еще я ужасно люблю Наутилиус.. падший ангел..

----------


## wert22

> и 1408..


 Ага, мне тоже понравился. Это единственный из фильмов, который мне понравился за последний год-два.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Посмотрела сегодня психологический триллер "Я знаю, кто меня убил".
Фильм так себе, но посмотреть так-то можно.
Зато понравилась в фильме Линдсей Лохан (хотя мне она не чо нравится в принципе), но в фильме порадовала и игрой, и чисто визуально :roll:  :wink: .


P.S. Кадр выбрала такой, уж оч хороша Линдсей +))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Пересмотрела снова "Хостел-2", ммм))) для любителей тупого мясного мессива идеальный вариант  :Smile:

----------


## Blackwinged

Тупой фильм, мне кажется. И это снимает Тарантино...

----------


## Blackwinged

Посмотри старые черно-белые ужасы, если хочешь настоящего мяса. Недаром они называются 'gore'.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Посмотри старые черно-белые ужасы, если хочешь настоящего мяса. Недаром они называются 'gore'.


 антураж этих фильмов значимо делает нынешние фильмы  :Smile:   но современные пореалистичней будут, мне кажется :roll:

----------


## wert22

Нафиг вообще смотреть фильмы ради кровищи?

Кино - это искусство, где прежде всего должен быть смысл, элемент творчества, самовыражение, а не глупая игра страхами и инстинктами человека.

----------


## Габо

Посмотрел фильм "Якудза. Кладбище чести". Отмороженный якудза весь фильм творит беспредел, а в конце совершает суицид под депрессивную мелодию.

----------


## Blackwinged

> Нафиг вообще смотреть фильмы ради кровищи?


 Ради кровищи не надо. Иногда вовсе не она пугает. Взять к примеру "Ведьму из Блер", ни мяса, ни маньяков, ни расчлененки, однако ж кино довольно тревожное.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Нафиг вообще смотреть фильмы ради кровищи?
> 
> Кино - это искусство, где прежде всего должен быть смысл, элемент творчества, самовыражение, а не глупая игра страхами и инстинктами человека.


 ну, на вкус и цвет фломастеров нет, кино должно быть разным  :Smile:

----------


## Scream

последний фильи былл "Класс" про эстонских школьников... фильм довольно хорошый, много психоза, единственное что в глаза бросилось так эта что у всех школьников была одежда "Ле кук спортифф"...спонсора надо увожать... филь в целом похож на роботу Газа Ван Сента "Слон"...

так же пересмотрел "Человек со Шрамом", "Большой Металический Желет"...

----------


## Агата

Слушаю:
Rammstein, OOmph!!, Агату Кристи , evanescence, Дом Кукол, наутилус помпилиус, Высоцкого(да,да  :Big Grin:  ) ну и остальное все по мелочи.

Смотрю: 
Бойцовский клуб, Пираты Карибского моря, Эльфийская песнь(эт аниме), призрак красной реки, Сволочи

Читаю:
Чак Паланик, Оскар Уальд, Блок, Булгаков, Ахматова

----------


## WICKED

Мой любимый фильм это "Форрест Гамп"

----------


## Scream

слушаем мы: 	Radiohead, Depeche Mode, Oasis, Muse, Bush, U2, Nirvana, Stereophonics, The Doors, The Libertines, The Cure, Planet Funk, Iggy Pop, Franz Ferdinand, Garbage, Brainstorm, Табула Раса, Coldplay, Blur, A-Ha, Patrick Wolf, DeVision, I.F.K., Interpol, Primal Scream, Guano Apes, Sopor Aeternus, The Verve, Robbie Williams, Deatn in Vegas, Esthetic Education, Dazzle Dreams, Clap Your Hands Say Yeah, Lюк, Camouflage, 30 Seconds to Mars, 65 Days Of Static...

список не полный...

----------


## Bullet

очень нравится фильм "Дневники мотоциклиста".

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

хорошая банда, эксперемнтируют с джаззом, хип-хопом, гриндкором, дез металом!
узнал сегодня, заценил -  :!: офигенно

X-ray of a Graveyard 



вот ооочень интересное описание

Imagine walking into a graveyard on a beautiful Sunday morning, with the sun shining, a cool breeze blowing ruffling your hair and your clothes, you see a lawn that is kept close to perfection, statues of angels and memorials made by the best of sculptors. You feel at peace, and know that your loved one is resting in peace. Then you start thinking, "what is really underneath a Graveyard?" You will see decaying corpses slowly rotting to nothing while insects eat their insides, slowly turning what once was a human to dust. Beneath the graveyard it is not very pretty and peaceful at all. Beneath a graveyard is decay, death, and destruction. You get something similar with a lot of people you run into in your life. You will see a beautiful person on the outside, the more you get to know them, the more you learn about their spiritual battles and you realize inside they are just a decaying, rotting corpse. This is the meaning of the name X-ray of a Graveyard. 

X-ray of a Graveyard is a prestigious band from San Diego. They are an extremely musically eclectic metal band, taking influences from genres such as; Jazz, Hip Hop, Classical, Death Metal, Grind Core, Hard Core, and many more. X-ray of Graveyard, former members of Dark Lay Still, reformed and created a powerfully brutal compilation. X-ray of a Graveyard is a new breed of music. While Dark Lay Still was based more strictly on the darker side of Christian metal, X-ray of a Graveyard is comprised of many different styles of music all for the love of Metal. 

X-ray of a Graveyard consists of Aaron Long as the vocalist, Chris Porter and Paul Strauwald on Guitars, Robert Sivadon on bass, Kyle Hart on Drums, and Jackie Valentine on keyboards. Together, these members make X-ray of a Graveyard the brutal and musically diverse band that it is. By writing and performing their own material, the style of this band is quickly catching on in the San Diego underground music scene. With their upcoming demo, "Where the Body lies, there also the Vultures will be Gathered," the popularity of this band can only continue to rise. 

We have enjoyed the right to perform with such bands as "XDEATHSTARX" , "Horsemen of the Apocalypse", "Thyne Scabbard", and many other awesome San Deigo bands. And soon to share the stage with "Jesus Wept", "Seventh Star" and "The Dog and Pony Show". Stay tuned for more shows to come.




Album: Where The Body Is, There Also Will The Vultures Be Gathered
Genre: Deathcore/Experimental
Release date: 2007
Tracklist:
1.If You Charge A Brick Wall, You're Gonna Break Your Neck
2.As The Wind Howls A Requiem
3.Gravity Sucks
4.Where The Body Is, There Also Will The Vultures Be Gathered
5.Drive Through Phagia
__________________________________________________  ________
Total time: 21:51
Bitrate: 192 kbps
Total size: 29,2 mb

качаем: http://stream.ifolder.ru/3989161

----------


## Сибиряк

Сегодня по РенТв хочу триллер с молоденькой Пэрис Хилтон посмотреть

----------


## wwwww

> Сегодня по РенТв хочу триллер с молоденькой Пэрис Хилтон посмотреть


    секс-триллер "Блондинка в шоколаде"? Там ещё за кадром молоденькая Ксюша будет голосом Пэрис разговаривать.О да, такое вынести не каждый сможет.   :Smile:

----------


## Сибиряк

*wwwww*

Ошибаитесь . Пэрис Хилтон играет второстепенную роль и вообще фильм снят в 2002году когда она ещё не была светской львицей Голливуда.
Там сюжет что группа молодых людей встречает 21летие своего друга в его замке в Шотландии.А там в средневековье был замучен один человек.И молодые люди обнаруживают книгу где на каждой странице написано "Я вернулся"
Посмотрите,не пожалеете.Хотя этот фильм категории Б

----------


## Сибиряк

А вчера посмотрел "Блокпост" рогожкина.Я знаю что мои ровесники ,служившие в армии ,особенно ценят этот фильм за его правдоподобность.

----------


## Дикий Санчо

наканец то скачался фильм Зло, не пожалел что посмотрел: сюжет в тему: парня который любит драться отдают в пристижный интернат в котором есесно дратся нельзя, в интернате все разделены по классам и старшие гнобят младших. Но парняга (которого кстати зовут Эрик) отказывается прислуживать... ну вобщем смотреть рекомендую всем.

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

Дикий Санчо
а можешь ссыль дать на скач?

----------


## Дикий Санчо

ed2k://|file|Zlo.(Rus,Swe).25kadr.net.&.ShareReactor.ru.a  vi|1468565504|96688B47A8D0ADDF525E4E0C595621EC|/

для скачки нужна прога (eMule)
описание фильма и постер тут http://www.sharereactor.ru/movies/8470

----------

